
Qwerly API Review - apievangelist
http://blog.apievangelist.com/2011/05/29/qwerly-api-review/
======
Klonoar
So this is kinda cool... I guess?

Eh, I'll be honest, this is just a bit out there to me. Facebook/Twitter/etc
all offer different types of data; if you _really_ see this space as maturing,
you'd realize this and not write an API that tries to be an end-all-be-all.

I'd never want to use an API like this either, since I'm essentially lumped in
with the usage rates of everyone else (or butt up against the alternative,
which is to deal with them not having real-time data - what's the point of
that?).

~~~
Someone
Other reasons why one would be wary of using something like this:

\- you are designing in a man-in-the-middle.

\- you are adding another server round-trip (=latency).

As a library, this might be useful. As a service, it, IMO, would need to add
more than combining APIs.

------
daviddoran
@apievangelist: I'm not sure if there's something temporarily wrong, but most
of the links in the article go to empty holding pages, and there's very little
Qwerly-related info.

------
hugh3
Qwerly is surprisingly difficult to type.

